# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Wie geht's weiter?

## Nina_Scotch

Hallo zusammen,

ich surfe jetzt inzwischen seit drei Jahren und bin aktuell ein bisschen frustriert  :Frown: 
Nach dem Anfngerkurs war lange Pause, letztes Jahr hab ich einen Aufbaukurs in Kroatien gemacht undwar danach viel am See; auch derzeit bin ich fleiig am ben.
Sobald der Windfinder mir sagt, dass es in unserer Gegend irgendwo Wind gibt und ich nicht arbeiten muss, geht's an einen unserer bayrischen Seen.

Was ich inzwischen kann ist:
- dahin fahren wo ich hin will und wieder da hin zurckkommen wo ich gestartet bin
- 2 von 10 Beachstarts
- Wende und schnelle Wende/Tack
- Wackelhalse aus Dmpelfahrt
- bei Leichtwind Trapez-Fahren

Mein Material:
Ich habe eine sauschwere (16kg) uralte 220L Fanatic Viper mit Schwert - da ist das ben/fahren schon fast langweilig, egal ob mit oder ohne Schwert...
Ich habe auerdem ein altes BIC Techno mit 154L - da hatte ich anfangs massive Probleme mit "steuern" und es gab mehrere "Walk of shames", weil ich einfach nicht zurckgekommen bin  :Smile: 
Klappt inzwischen aber ganz gut
Zustzlich hab ich ein 80er Jahre Fanatic Ultra Ram, 310m lang mit Schwert und knapp unter 150 Litern, das voll schnell abzieht, aber halt echt anstrengend zum Wenden/Halsen ist und auf dem kein Bechstart klappen will

Von den Segeln her fahre ich meistens 4,2, 4,7 oder 5,2 weil mir was anderes zu schwer wird.
Dazu nutze ich 3 relativ alte Segel, in gutem Zustand.

Die letzten Male hatte ich das Gefhl - im Gegensatz zu vorher - dass ich keine weiteren Fortschritte mehr mache.
Der Beachstart will und will mir nicht zuverlssig gelingen und auch auf dem Wasser wird nichts mehr wirklich besser. 

Jetzt gibts vier Optionen woran das liegen knnte:
- zu wenig Wind; es war jeweils wirklich sehr wenig Wind. bzw. als denn mal viel war, bin ich mit den Wellen - heit das Chop - auf dem fetten Board kaum zurecht gekommen
- zu crappy/falsches Material
- ich einfach unfhig und zu unsportlich
- ich brauche Anleitung und mache noch einen Kurs/nehme Stunden

Und ich wei nicht wie ich jetzt sinnvoll weitermache.
Vom Impuls her wrde ich mir gerne ein neue(re)s Board besorgen -> Modernerer Shape, weniger Liter, weniger Gewicht. Allerdings kommt's mir komisch von NOCH EIN Board zu kaufen, wo ich doch schon drei besitze und ich ja vielleicht einfach zu doof zum Surfen bin...

Nochmal Stunden nehmen: wrde ich auch gerne, aber das ist bei uns hier fast wie Lotto spielen --> frei haben + einen Lehrer + einen See in Reichweite + Wind = sehr geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit & ich wsste ja noch nichtmal, mit was genau es weitergehen sollte/wrde/knnte

Habt ihr Tipps fr mich? Es ist echt schade, dass ich gerade so frustriert vom Surfen bin, weil ich es eigentlich groartig finde, im Wind auf dem Board dahinzugleiten - nunja etwas schneller zu Dmpeln  :Smile: 

Danke im Voraus und VG,
Nina

P.S. Zu meiner Person -> ich gehe schon auf die 50 zu und wiege roundabout 60kg bei Untergre  :Wink:

----------


## KIV

Moin Nina, 
die wichtigste Voraussetzung bringst Du ja schon mit:
Du bist surfschtig - und versteckst das auch nicht.
Also willkommen in der Selbsthilfegruppe!
Surfunterricht funktioniert auf Deinem Level vielleicht im Urlaub am besten, wo Du auch bei relativ gleichbleibenden Bedingungen das Gelernte festigen kannst.
Zuhause macht es Sinn, auf andere Surfer zuzugehen und sich auch mal Tipps zum Trimm etc einzuholen.
Ich sehe oft gruselig aufgebautes Material, teilweise auch bei recht guten Surfern. Aber ich denke mir dann oft, dass ich es besser nicht anspreche, weil das so “Oberlehrerhaft” rberkommt. Aber im Gesprch sag ich dann schon mal was dazu: “Meinst Du nicht, dass das Segel etwas mehr Vorliekspannung vertragen knnte?” oder “Mit ein bisschen mehr Bauch hast Du bei dem schwachen Wind bestimmt mehr Vortrieb.”  :Wink: 
Oft kann man mit nem guten Trimm auch aus schlechterem Material richtig viel rausholen und umgekehrt auch sehr gutes Zeug “tottrimmen”...

Ein Klub wurde Dir im anderen Forum ja schon empfohlen, glaube ich. Das ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt.

Bleib auf jeden Fall dran, es lohnt sich total! Aber das weit Du ja offensichtlich schon...

VG Stefan

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Moin Nina, 
> die wichtigste Voraussetzung bringst Du ja schon mit:
> Du bist surfschtig - und versteckst das auch nicht.
> .
> .
> .
> Bleib auf jeden Fall dran, es lohnt sich total! Aber das weit Du ja offensichtlich schon...



Guter Beitrag!

Ich wrde dir auch empfehlen, einfach weiter zu machen.
Einen Lehrer / Kurs braucht man m. M. berhaupt nicht.
Man lernt alles von alleine und kann danach auch in den Spiegel schauen.
Ich kann jedoch auch nachvollziehen, wenn man sich bei diesem, z. T. doch kraftraubenden Sport, etwas zeigen lsst.
Mit leichtem Material wird alles einfacher, gerade wenn man vll. nicht so viel Kraft hat.

HL

----------


## Old Rob

Kann mich KIV und Manic anschliessen. Ich war auch gegen 50, als ich zum ersten Mal auf einem Brett stand. Nach zwei Kursen und einem Jahr mieten, habe ich mich dann eingehend beraten lassen und ein fr mich passendes Board gekauft (Bic Techno 160), welches mich mehrere Jahre begleitet hat. Wenn du soweit bist, dass du kein Schwert mehr brauchst wrde ich das 3-Meter-Monster als Deko verwenden und mich aufs Techno konzentrieren. 154 l sind wohl fr dich ein bisschen viel, aber fr den Beginn sicher gut.
Zeig am Spot keine Scheu, geh auf die Leute zu und frage. Evtl.findest du auch einen Club in der Nhe wo du dich anschliessen kannst. Gemeinsam ist immer besser.
Noch was: je lter man ist, umso schwieriger scheint es und es dauert auch alles lnger. Ich hab's zusammen mit meinen Shnen gelernt - die sind mir sehr rasch um die Ohren gefahren.
Also: nicht aufgeben!
Gruss Robert

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Hallo,
mir hat es total geholfen mal an einen Spot zu fahren, wo man konstanten Wind hat (bei mir war das in Dnemark) zu fahren. Das hat mich dann am bigen See auch besser gemacht. Das gibt einfach mehr Selbstvertrauen, wenn man merkt, dass man es eigentlich kann.  ;-)

----------


## seegraser

---- Einen Lehrer / Kurs braucht man m. M. berhaupt nicht.

naja, es fahren so viele mit falschem Mat wie kleinere Boards bei 10 Knoten oder 6,5er Segel bei 20 Knoten als Anfnger und mit manch seltsamer Technik, dass man schon Infos bentigt ! 
- Das Schnellste u qualitativ Hochwertigste wre ein Video von allem u in den Foren helfen dir viele 
- oder suche einen netten Werktag mit Wind aus u bestelle einen Lehrer fr diesen Tag mit Notizen auf der Hand, was dich interessiert
-  oder gehe auf andere zu und frage sie am Spot, die Meisten helfen,

- und dazu lese, schau, beobachte, etc. 
https://www.amazon.de/Windsurfen/b?i...node=452206031

http://www.educatium.de/windsurfen/

youtube ... 
Foren ... 



--------------geholfen mal an einen Spot zu fahren, wo man konstanten Wind hat 

genau, das ist wirklich ein Aha-Effekt. Passendes Mat., konstante Bed. sind Welten von den See-Bed. entfernt. Nur in diesem Coronajahr ist es nicht einfach, ein leeres Pltzchen zu finden. Ich fahre nur werktags mit viel Wasser unter dem Brett, so treffe ich auf keine Massen  :Smile:

----------


## MarTra

Hallo Nina,

ich habe genauso angefangen wie du. Altes Material und Heimatregion Bayern. Die Tipps der anderen sind gut und richtig. Die Surf Gemeinschaft in Bayern ist auch sehr sehr nett und immer hilfsbereit. Hab also keine Scheu auf Sie zuzugehen.

Was du dir berlegen kannst, ist dir schrittweise ein wenig moderneres Material anzuschaffen. Altes Material erfllt mit einem vernnftigen Trimm seinen Zweck und man kann damit einiges lernen. Wenn du dir beispielsweise modernere Segel mit einem Skinny-Mast kaufst sind die in der Regel ein wenig leichter, Druckpunkstabiler und einfacher zu fahren als deine derzeitigen Segel. 

Aufgrund des reduzierten Gewichtes und des leichteren Handlings knntest du entweder ein klein wenig grere Segel fahren oder die gleichen Segelgren bei mehr Wind nutzen. Ich habe in Norbayern gesurft und wir hatten sehr sehr selten mal Wind ber 15kn. Ich wei nicht wie die Bedingungen bei dir so vor Ort sind, aber durch so eine Anpassung knntest du dein Windfenster ein wenig vergrern und dadurch mehr Zeit auf dem Wasser bekommen.

Die Druckpunktstabilitt hilft dir beim Erlernen des Gleitens mit dem Trapez. Das ist mit lterem Material alles machbar aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt, wen du viel Geschwindigkeit aufnimmst, wird die ganze Geschichte sehr unruhig. Ich vergleiche das Gefhl immer ganz gerne mit einem alten oder neuen VW Golf, der mit 130 kmh ber die Autobahn brettert. Ein 20 Jahre alter Golf fngt bei der Geschwindigkeit irgendwann mal mit scheppern und wackeln an, whrend man mit einem neuen Golf relativ ruhig dahin fhrt. Hast du das "Scheppern und Wackeln" nicht, kannst du dich besser auf deine Fahrtechnik konzentrieren. 

Es kann auch sein, dass du dir beim Beachstart wegen den alten Segeln recht schwer tust. Ich habe Beachstart, Wasserstart, sicher Trapez fahren, sicher Gleiten und mit einer Fuschlaufe fahren alles mit 20 Jahre altem sauber getrimmten und gut abgestimmten Material gelernt. Als ich dann auf 5 jahre altes Material umgestiegen bin, hat es sich die ersten paar Tage so angefhlt, als ob ich selbst gar nicht mehr fahren muss. Also als ob irgendwo in den Segeln ein Autopilot eingebaut ist, der fr mich fhrt und mir das meiste abnimmt. Mittlerweile rgere ich mich darber, dass ich mir nicht viel frher moderneres Material gekauft habe. Ich htte viel schneller Fortschritte machen und mir viel Frust ersparen knnen.

Die Fanatic Viper mit den 220 Litern msste bei deinem Fahrknnen und Gewicht mittlerweile auf den Seen viel zu gro sein. Ich bin am Anfang eine alte Viper mit rund 160 Litern gefahren, habe ein hnliches Gewicht wie du und das war mehr als ausreichend. Beim dem BIC Techno wei ich nicht ob es ein Schwert hat. Falls ja, msste es von der Gre her zu dir passen. Falls nein ist es fr die Windbedingungen an deinem Revier, dein Fahrknnen und die Segelgren die du fhrst ungeeignet. Du treibst ab und kommst nicht zurck. Egal was du machst. Auch hier tust du dir wahrscheinlich leichter und hast mehr Spa auf dem Wasser wenn du vorerst auf ein moderneres Freeride-Brett mit Schwert in der Gre von 140-160l umsteigst. 

Material kaufen, verkaufen und auf sein Fahrknnen abstimmen ist eine Wissenschaft fr sich. Man muss viel wissen, selbst ausprobieren und nachfragen um etwas geignetes zu finden. Je frher man sich mit dem Thema befasst, desto besser, da ohne geeignetes Material der Sport leider nicht ausbbar ist. Das Thema wird dich dein komplettes Surferleben begleiten und auch in diesem Bereich gibt es super viel zu lernen. Schrecke also nicht davor zurck wenn dir irgendjemand was von Finnengren, Biegekurven oder Boardshapes erzhlt. Das ist am Anfang total viel und hrt sich super kompliziert an, aber letztendlich bekommt man die Begriffe relativ schnell drauf. Also keine Angst vor Materialkunde. Wenn du die ganzen Bretter die du hast nicht mehr mchtest, stell Sie einfach bei E-Bay Kleinanzeigen rein und kauf dir vom Erls etwas schnes neues davon. Nette Leute und andere Surfer lernt man darber auch kennen.

Auf dem Wasser knntest du anfangen weitere Leichtwindmanver (Lightriding) zu ben. Also deine Halse verbessern und dabei im Bewegungsablauf schneller werden. Oder: Backwind fahren, den Bewegungsablauf einer Duck Jibe oder einer Helitack ben. Das macht mega viel Spa, geht schon bei 9kn mit kleinen Segeln und sieht wenn man es irgendwann kann super cool aus. Zustzlich trainierst und automatisiertst du darber deine Brett- und Riggkontrolle, was dir dann spter beim Surfen mit mehr Wind und dem Erlernen von Gleitmanvern ebenfalls helfen wird. Fr das Lightriding macht es Sinn ein modernes Shortboard mit Schwert zu haben. Ich bin momentan am berlegen, ob ich mir fr den Spa mit dem Lightriding ein aufblasbares WindSup anschaffe. Ob das etwas bringt, wird sich zeigen/muss ich ausprobieren. Deshalb mchte ich es momentan auch nicht wirklich empfehlen, aber vielleicht wre das mit dem WindSUP auch eine Variante ber die du nachdenken mchtest.

Gre

MarTra

----------


## Surf Maniac

Schade um die schnen Beitrge. 
Vielleicht helfen sie spter anderen weiter.
Der TE war hier seit seinem Startbeitrag jedenfalls nicht mehr angemeldet:

----------


## Old Rob

> Schade um die schnen Beitrge. 
> Vielleicht helfen sie spter anderen weiter.
> Der TE war hier seit seinem Startbeitrag jedenfalls nicht mehr angemeldet:



Heisst aber nicht, dass sie die Beitrge nicht gelesen hat. Aber ein Rckmeldung wre schon aus Hflichkeit angebracht.

----------


## seegraser

da sich anfangs Etliche diese Fragen stellen, wird der Beitrag wahrscheinlich immer wieder gern gelesen

auch die Bewertungen sind ja recht treffend  :Smile:

----------

